# entrada jack a radio cd



## nando3349 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hola. Me gustaría saber si se puede instalar una entrada auxiliar en un radio cd que no tenga toma para cargador de cd. Mí idea era conectar el mp3. Tengo algunos conocimientos de electrónica. 
MUCHAS GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO


----------



## Courage_faces (Jun 29, 2007)

haber si te hemos entedido bien....

tienes una radio la cual tiene un amplificador....kieres conectarle tu mp3 para escuchar la musica en la radio,

si es asi..
promero tienes que identificar la etapa de amplificación y luego derivarle la entrada de audio a esa etapa...


prueba y nos dices como te fue, esero te sirva


saludos


----------

